# can leopard geckos sleep with there eyes open?



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

my gecko is out side for once and not in his hide sleeping i guess? he had his eyes open and was stiff i thought he was dead but when i opened the lid he got up and was not dead. 

can leopard geckos sleep with there eyes open?

he was like it from the morning till now. at 15:50 just got me thinking whys his eyes still open and not moving and he had his head pressed against the tub so added to the thing of thinking he was dead.

i am thinking like this probley cause i have just lost my bearded dragon and may be im just scared and thinking that i will lose my others.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

who knows lol!

Na seriously matey when they resting or sleeping they usually shut there eyes? so i dunno its not wrong for a leo to rest with their eyes open


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

LIZARD said:


> who knows lol!
> 
> Na seriously matey when they resting or sleeping they usually shut there eyes? so i dunno its not wrong for a leo to rest with their eyes open


 
thanks probs just cause i have lost my bearded dragon and its getting me worryed about my other reptiles now i need to carm down all this worry is not good for me thanks for the answer: victory:


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

I can't answer for sure BUT, mamals can so I don't see why a lizard can't


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

Leopard geckos have eyelids so I can't see why they can't.


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

never seen this in any of mine .is this a constant thing or have you just noticed.not to worry you but if it is at all times i would have her checked by a vet make sure there is nothing going on with the eyes they need to be lubricated as ours do.if its a one off i wouldnt worry too much


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

We have had soe of our adults kind of doze with eyes half open, just sort of chilling 
And on occasion i have to tap the side of the tubs to make sure they're still with us lol, they jump so i think they just doze.


----------



## lipico_br (Jun 14, 2008)

chucketeechuckstah said:


> my gecko is out side for once and not in his hide sleeping i guess? he had his eyes open and was stiff i thought he was dead but when i opened the lid he got up and was not dead.
> 
> can leopard geckos sleep with there eyes open?
> 
> ...


I guess no budy. My Liza always keeps her eyes closed when she's sleeping.
Problaby he is sleeping but when you are not looking at him.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

U should tryand get a video of him doing this would be interesting to see


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

it sorta defeats the object of "sleeping" <.< lol


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Not sure if leos can sleep with their eyes open or not but I will keep an eye on mine for a while, see if I spot anything interesting.



R0NST3R said:


> I can't answer for sure BUT, mamals can so I don't see why a lizard can't


:lol2:

Don't take this logic too seriously though... Mammals can do a lot of things that lizards (presumably reptiles in general) cannot do.


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

liam.b said:


> it sorta defeats the object of "sleeping" <.< lol


Having your eyes shut isn't as important as you may think for a lot of organisms which sleep.

Actually, I've just remembered that I went to get my leo the other day and she was looking at me but when I touched her she got a big fright and looked around as if she had been in a daze. Can't confirm if she was actually asleep or not though.


----------



## Jen Jen (Feb 24, 2008)

Norma sleeps with one eye open quite alot


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

suez said:


> never seen this in any of mine .is this a constant thing or have you just noticed.not to worry you but if it is at all times i would have her checked by a vet make sure there is nothing going on with the eyes they need to be lubricated as ours do.if its a one off i wouldnt worry too much


one off thanks m8 its just i lost my bearded dragon and im worrying over little things thats not needed. just dont wonna lose a next reptile thanks for the answer


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

PSGeckos said:


> We have had soe of our adults kind of doze with eyes half open, just sort of chilling
> And on occasion i have to tap the side of the tubs to make sure they're still with us lol, they jump so i think they just doze.


thank you m8 :notworthy:


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

Harrison said:


> Having your eyes shut isn't as important as you may think for a lot of organisms which sleep.
> 
> Actually, I've just remembered that I went to get my leo the other day and she was looking at me but when I touched her she got a big fright and looked around as if she had been in a daze. Can't confirm if she was actually asleep or not though.


thanks: victory: sounds about right


----------

